# Over 40's good clinics UK or Abroad -DE or Own Eggs -any recommendations?



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dear Ladies

I am researching again!
I have had  own eggs IVF treatment at Jessops, Sheffield, and DE tx abroad in Russia, can anyone recommend a clinic that is particulary sympathetic for TTC over 40? UK or abroad?
The Russian clininc was very good- if it was nearer I would go there again, but its difficult to get to and expensive

Thanks

Karen x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Have you considered ARGC or the Lister? even for a consultation ?

I am doing DE's at IVI Barcelona and they treat ladies up to 49.

Best of Luck
L x


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi there..

i've heard lister is good for the over 40's...good success rate...might go there myself soon.

luck to all


----------



## foxy lady (May 14, 2009)

Hi
Just seen this thread what is DHEA & i keep seeing the pill mentioned do you mean the actual 'pill' for not becoming pregnant? Sorry were so lucky last time didn't get into any of this  so now need some help


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Karen, for own eggs over 40 I'd recommend the ARGC.  It is a tad expensive but it's worth it.  I got my bfp at 41+  and am lucky to have 3 blasts on ice.
So sorry for your m/c


----------



## Mtxu (Apr 5, 2009)

hi, debralauren. what do you mean by an ED service? do they freeze eggs and ship 'em overseas to these clinics?



debralauren said:


> I am currently in Israel waiting for treatment...............
> 
> They also run an ED service for Cyprus and Ukraine from here and have success rates of 60% across all age groups.


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm 44 and using Institute Marques in Barcelona and they treat women up to 50.  I am due to have double donor Tx in about three weeks - I've been fairly impressed so far although they are among the most expensive I think - there is no waiting list and results appear very successful.  The staff are extremely caring and so far no one has specifically mentioned negatively my age or my being single.

RL


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all 
I have just turned 40. 3 years nowttc 2nd child. 1st natural conception. Had clomid, 4 iui and 1 ivf all bpn. 
Now trying accupunture as my amh i had in march was high. Thinking next step be ivf again but thinking which clinic. Not really sure about going abroard. Sounds tricky and would need time offf work (not easy). Really really don't know what to do. Any suggestion?

Love kittyx xxx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Kitty
You may want to try Dr Gorgy, in london, he is very good, and also into immune tests and treatment, that may prevent implantation.

Check out his thread here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192381.0


----------



## Trarichard (Sep 17, 2007)

RichmondLass said:


> I'm 44 and using Institute Marques in Barcelona and they treat women up to 50. I am due to have double donor Tx in about three weeks - I've been fairly impressed so far although they are among the most expensive I think - there is no waiting list and results appear very successful. The staff are extremely caring and so far no one has specifically mentioned negatively my age or my being single.
> 
> RL


Hi there, your information looks very helpful. Would we be able to chat on the phone? IM me you number and I can call you straight back. thanks Traci


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Traci I've left you a PM

RL


----------



## Trarichard (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks RL.  I don't know where I am going wrong but I can't reply back personally.  If you could call me tonight after 7pm if that's okay and I will call you straight back.

Traci


----------



## susiewoosie (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi
I've just had ED in the USA and I'm 45. All going well so far, fingers crossed.

I found the US had a tough screening process for donors and patients, I had a load more tests done than at Lister, London. Like ECG, Mammogram, various blood tests and a hystersonogram etc. In depth interviews with psychologists, lawyer and on. However they accept you if your healthy, not if you hit a certain age - within reason of course. They accept you if you could carry a child.

Colorado and San Diego are a couple of the top two ED. I found them only slightly more expensive than having Lister treatment. And the extras are huge, as they actively recruit donors from college students, max age is 27. Success rate are high and you get all the eggs produced.

We took five years to save for this trip! My insides are good, eggs not.

Age is a guide not a cut of point of motherhood. Good luck x


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello all. I am over 40, refused treatment at some clinics here due to high FSH and peri-menopause but there is a silver lining. Am starting DE cycle at IM Barcelona and they have been good so far especially as had other medical issues that cropped up at the last minute. They are good at communicating and will either email you straight away or call when need be. Good luck wherever you try x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Lalita

Can I ask what is your FSH ?


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

hi Melstev 

My FSH had reached 37 last time I had it checked.


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

HI Hun 

That is high have you tried acupuncture ? it really works for some ladies bring down their FSH, there is a doctor in Prague Bob Bakalr who is very helpful to ladies over 40 with a high FSH , not sure of the site but if you search on IVF Prague !!, you can ask him lost of questions via email and he is quick to respond, they do a package all in including accommodation and flights drugs and all treatment for about £3500..

I am nearly 43 (oh dear) started with an FSH of 12 started treatment with 8.8 FSH now on the 2WW , had a SP started in jection on the 1st July and had EC on the 13th ... got 6 decent follies 6 eggs 2 were not mature one did not fertilse was panning to have the other 3 put back on the 15th July sadly one stopped dividing, I now have 2 2 grade one 2 cell and one 5 cell on board....

Good luck hun xx let me know how you get on 

Take care 
Mel


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello Mel

Thank you so much for the info. I have started accupuncture since last month and more then anything else, it helps me relax. My accupuncturist will now concentrate on helping the endometrium lining to thicken ready for the transfer. Well that is if the embies are good enough.  
I hope everything is going smoothly for you  

Take care xx
Lalita


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi hun 

Thanks and good luck ,, keep me posted

Love 
Mel xxxx


----------

